# WW1 Air-war Books for sale



## Walter McCracken (Feb 21, 2009)

A friend's father died and left her quite a collection of WW1 air-war books. Most are older, like pre-1980's and all are in great condition.
Does anyone know a forum I might sell them on. The prices will be fairly cheap because we want to get rid of them but want someone who will appreciate them to buy them. eBay is not an option since they will be sold so cheaply that it'll actually cost us to list/sell them on eBay.

Please PM me if you know a good site to sell them on or might be interested yourself.
I have a sample pic below to show the type of books they are.

Thanks,
Walter


----------



## evangilder (Feb 21, 2009)

You might also consider donating them to an air museum.


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 24, 2009)

Or post your booklist/pricing, there's probably folks on here who'd PM you and take some/all off your hands.

Failing either of these (donating/posting here), there's always craigslist classifieds: jobs, housing, personals, for sale, services, community, events, forums


----------



## fly boy (Mar 2, 2009)

might want to ebay them


----------



## Thunderbolt56 (Apr 2, 2009)

I might be interested in the hardbacks. I collect them as well.

I actually have a copy of Eddie Rickenbacker's _Fighting Against the Flying Circus_. Mine is a first edition printed in 1919 with a presentation inscription by Eddie himself in 1955. The really interesing thing about many of these earlier works is the prose, slang and overall language they used. It really gives a wonderful insight into daily life almost 100 years ago.

I only have 8-10 WWI-related tomes. Most of my collection is associated with WWII, but provided the cost isn't too steep, I may be interested.


TB


----------

